
College Drop-Out Confessions (writing sw without degree) - bootload
http://senzee.blogspot.com/2007/03/confessions-of-college-drop-out.html
======
gyro_robo
College is _a_ way, not _the_ way.

Billionaire college drop-outs:
<http://www.pennylicious.com/2006/10/09/billionaire-dropouts/>

Bill Gates, Paul Allen, Steve Jobs, Larry Ellison, Michael Dell, Richard
Branson, et al. This doesn't include hundred-millionaires, like Woz, who went
back to college and got a degree afterward.

Having "something to fall back on" (a degree) seems a bit like saying, "not
living your dreams is acceptable". Obviously one can be successful with a
degree as well; but we're a product of our circumstances, and how hard we try
tends to depend on how hard we _have_ to try.

Looked at another way, the effort you expend from 18-22 to get a degree may
well be frittering away some of your most energetic and productive years.
Assuming your course of study is actually difficult and rigorous, your degree
is a real accomplishment, and to be lauded; yet it does not directly yield
positive financial results.

It seems easier to go back to school later and follow a prescribed course of
study on a regular schedule than to found a start-up at a later age, with all
its unpredictability and long hours.

Electing not to obtain a degree is to accept a set of obstacles and challenges
in dealing with others who place a premium on third-party certifications. The
connection with entrepreneurship is apparent:

entrepreneur: a person who organizes and manages any enterprise, esp. a
business, usually with considerable initiative and risk.

------
akkartik
<http://scrapbook.akkartik.name/post/904713>

